# Sticky  Tips for New & Returning Members Before Posting



## somewhatshocked

Several posts have been removed. It's nothing personal. No one really did anything wrong, so don't get worked up about it.

None of these points are up for debate, however, and some of you didn't even read the entire post. 🤦‍♂️

So let me say it again: Please think before you speak. That's all. It's really, truly necessary on a discussion forum. Not every discussion needs your input if you aren't willing to put in some effort. Don't dismiss people or their questions. Take these things to heart because the point is to make others feel welcome instead of ostracized, as the gutters of social media so often do. And newcomers? Put in some effort of your own to explain your problem or situation and don't play difficult or coy when the people you're asking for help ask you for more information.

Not every tank circumstance is the same or similar. The same information or detail will not be necessary for every tank. There's no template for asking questions because every situation is different, not everyone has access to the same test kits, not everyone uses the same products, nothing at all is cookie cutter in this hobby. The point is to provide whatever detail is available in _*your*_ specific situation so the people reading can better help you if they have the knowledge and experience. We shouldn't dismiss someone with a link to some random blog trying to sell their fert salts they buy on an auction site & stick in a ziploc bag for 50x the money. We should be encouraging them to read and dig around here on the forum unless it's necessary to send them elsewhere. Sometimes it's necessary but most of the time it's not.

-----

When we help newcomers to the hobby and encourage them not to be afraid of digging in, they're more likely to stick around. When you're a newcomer to the hobby and put in some effort of your own instead of expecting things to be handed do you? You'll be more likely to find success and enjoy the hobby like the rest of us do. Learning really is half the fun with planted tanking.

This is a hobby - not a jobby. Some of us slip into serious mode way too frequently and forget to enjoy our glass boxes of water.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Seems a few need a reminder of how to treat others on a discussion forum. This excerpt from above is extremely pertinent today:



somewhatshocked said:


> For the old timers and long haulers of the forum... stop directing newbies to random YouTubers and other questionable sites without putting in the bare minimum of effort. We all get tired of the same thing over and over but it's just rude to dismiss people. Sending newcomers elsewhere unless it's necessary is exclusionary and lazy (I said it!) and a quick way to turn people away from the hobby. They're asking questions _here_ on the forum. Help them on the forum!


Don't dismiss people. Don't attempt to dissuade someone from posting because you think what they have to say isn't worthy of your time. Don't send them off-site to read a five-page article that you could better explain with five sentences. Put in some effort to engage newcomers and meet them where they are. If someone is taking the time to post here? It's because they want assistance, want to learn or are trying to participate.

There's nothing more insulting and disappointing as a newcomer to a hobby than to have someone old hat dismiss you because you don't yet know as much as them.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Can't believe this has to be bumped again but here we are.

Please put in some effort when posting lengthy questions. It's the absolute least you can do. Getting mad at other hobbyists who just want to help you - by asking basic questions about your situation - is nearly always an exercise in failure. This is a hobby. Let people help you figure out what's going wrong so you can get back to enjoying it. Many of us have multiple decades of mistakes under our belt for you to learn from.

Additionally, a few seem to believe they get to take advantage of our For Sale system without actually being active forum participants. If you make tons of money selling goods here? We notice. And we notice when you do nothing else on the forum. We may have to begin requiring some of you to become forum sponsors if you wish to continue sales activity without participation. But pro-tip: other hobbyists are more likely to buy from you if you support their hobby by being engaged.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Necessary reading for newcomers and longtime members alike.


----------

